Ask HN: What programming language you use the most at work? - vakulaego
======
Someone1234
C# (.Net Core) MVC w/web languages (JS/TypeScript/etc).

The other replies, at the time of posting, don't match my experience with the
local job market/postings.

Web development outpaces other jobs by a significant margin, then mobile app
development, and finally everything else. But most replies are niche academic
or desktop development languages. It feels like self-selection bias, wherein
people with "boring" jobs skip posting and people doing interesting/unusual
things want to post.

The fact that Java has zero replies so far, speaks to something unusual going
on.

------
BitwiseFool
Our application is written using C# and the database uses T-SQL. That being
said, I probably spend 80% of all my dev time in SSMS rather than Visual
Studio. Despite there being far more functionality implemented in C#.

~~~
iSloth
Similar here, I always wonder how much I should be worried about the imbalance
of time spent in the database rather than code. For me it always seems like
that much time in the database suggests something is missing from the primary
UI/App, however can be hard to identify what can be feasibly add into the app
giving the same speed and flexibility as SSMS

------
tikej
Surprisingly Julia. I work in academia (doing PhD in physics) so I'm free to
choose tools. I find it to be great also for some side data science projects
and general scripting. I was going to learn R and use some but decided that i
can call them when necessary and so far it wasn't, so why bother with other
languages.

I taught some Python but also moved it to Julia (optimization method course).

However, there is also some legacy code in (free-format) Fortran and
Mathematica/Wolfram Language that i work with so i also use these.

------
rasikjain
C#, .NET Core, JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, SQL and Web API Frameworks.

------
AnimalMuppet
C++.

As Someone1234 said, web development is the largest area in software. I'm in
embedded systems, though, which is a very different world from web
programming, and C++ (or just C) is the king in that area.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Yes. I'm also in embedded development (and desktop, and networking, and...)
and I'm the only dev using C++. Everyone else is on C.

I'm the engineering lead, so I could force the issue, but it's better to let
people keep using the tools they're comfortable with.

------
django77
Javascript at work, Clojure for my side projects

------
zmmmmm
It's almost a non-sequitur these days - different languages are for different
things. Javascript, Python, Groovy, Java all playing different roles, and on
any given day which one I'm using most completely depends on what I'm doing.

------
nbrempel
Python for most things. JavaScript when working with the browser.

Python 3.7+ is very nice to work with.

~~~
jjjbokma
Python 3.7+ is fantastic.

------
jjjbokma
Perl, JavaScript, Go. Python for my side project (and Perl) [0]. Want to
(re)learn Haskell.

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

------
bransonf
Academia is weird. I’ve gotten unfortunately good at R. To the point where I’m
frequently building on a full R stack.

Luckily the skills translate well to Python/JavaScript, which is where I’m
heading once I’m out of academia.

~~~
catacombs
> I’ve gotten unfortunately good at R.

There's nothing wrong with being good at R. I work with data every day, and R
is a godsend.

------
mindcrime
At my dayjob? Java for REST services, Python for Machine Learning.

For my side-project? Groovy mainly, and some Java for backend / service
development. Javascript for front-end development.

------
karmakaze
Ruby/Rails GraphQL/REST APIs and TypeScript at work.

Kotlin/Java/Go/Elixir for side projects. I'd like to start using F#/OCaml.

------
tmm84
Most of the time it is SQL (for modding queries) and JS (for modding pages).
Occasionally, I use Java and C#.

------
breadandcrumbel
Using Python and R mostly

Not a dev but working closely with devs in the company so I feel a bit more
dev than what I saw before.

Especially when it comes to rubber duck debugging

------
jxub
Golang (after mostly Python and some NodeJS and Java sprinkles).

Feels productive thanks to his no BS attitude (which can be sometimes limiting
though).

------
sergiotapia
Elixir for all backend needs, javascript for all frontend needs.

Looking into bringing Nim into the fold when the need arises.

------
mast
Pascal with a small amount of C++. I'm working in the air traffic management
industry.

~~~
groomed
Pascal :)) Nice! I love it. But I havent seen it since school

------
kgraves
MaxScript. If you've worked with 3D software you might have heard of it.

------
sebastianconcpt
Smalltalk and JavaScript

~~~
nsstring96
Smalltalk? Interesting! May I ask what industry / product area you work in?

~~~
sebastianconcpt
Telecomunications.

And a personal project too.

Mine is a dockerized Pharo that I deploy it as a microservice in
Elasticbeanstalk (so it scales up/down and autoheals nicely). It's 2 smalltalk
backends, plus one microservice which depends in one javascript microservice
for one feature. The only reason for that nodejs microservice was firebase-
auth. The NPM package was already available there so it made sense to just use
that one. The rest is all good from Pharo.

And the frontend begun with react but I've switched to Svelte. I'm enjoying
Svelte's clean concepts a lot!

------
EllipticCurve
C++ and Python3 in the automated driving industry

------
rlw001
Go and Python, keeping an eye on Nim and V

------
colund
Kotlin for Android development.

------
jetti
Clojure followed by ClojureScript

------
panzerboy
Java

------
aprdm
Python and C++.

------
suhaybh
PHP

------
totaldude87
shell scripts (if those count ;))

------
benvineyard
C#

------
m_alexgr
C#

------
ooooak
Clojure

------
kdot
Dart

------
hinkelman
R

------
vsskanth
Modelica

------
itsfirat
javascript

------
billconan
c++ is the mostly used.

~~~
groomed
+1

